# Add MMA to Sports Categories



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I would like to see TiVo add Mixed Martial Arts to the sports selections. MMA is the fastest growing sport in the world but TiVo doesn't even list it. Granted, they have Martial Arts, Boxing, Wrestling, and such. But no option for MMA.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I was just looking through the options and sho-nuff there it is.
Wow! That was fast! 

Thanks TiVo!











Anyone know when this was added? I swear it wasn't there a month ago.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

OK. Now who is screwing with me? I went to take a look at my MMA wishlist to see what was coming up and it was blank. I checked the settings and the sports category had been changed to something completely different than MMA. So I thought I screwed it up somehow and started to change it back. But now there is no Mixed Martial Arts category. WTH? 

Does anyone know what is going on with this?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Missed another MMA show this weekend that I would have liked to catch with my wishlist. 

Please add MMA as a category.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I can't be the only one here with an interest in this? But it appears to be that way.


----------



## flaminio (May 21, 2004)

You may be the only one. Personally, I think MMA is an order of magnitude dumber than WWE wrestling -- which is pretty dumb to begin with.

That said, I support your suggestion, since there's clearly an audience for it. (But perhaps none who post here.)


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

flaminio said:


> You may be the only one. Personally, I think MMA is an order of magnitude dumber than WWE wrestling -- which is pretty dumb to begin with.


Wow I would love to hear why you think it is dumber than WWE.

Unfortunately most if not all MMA programming is marked as Martial Arts otherwise I would assume Tivo would have a MMA category. I think Tribune is the one who flags the category of shows and Tivo just offers a filter option. I have never seen a show that is flagged as MMA.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I get enough MMA from the shows that I know are airing so I don't need the MMA filter but given the other fringe sports filters they have, I think MMA should be added.

BTW, I also would like to know why flaminio thinks MMA is dumb and why he felt the need to mention that at all.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> Unfortunately most if not all MMA programming is marked as Martial Arts otherwise I would assume Tivo would have a MMA category. I think Tribune is the one who flags the category of shows and Tivo just offers a filter option. I have never seen a show that is flagged as MMA.


Actually, none of the Elite XC or Affliction programming are listed as Martial Arts. I believe they are all listed as Sports Non -Event. For now I have two wishlists set up. One that covers Martial Arts (minus keywords that are found in my Season Passes) and one with EliteXC and Affliction as keywords with no category filter.

I just don't see why MMA isn't on the list regardless of who compiles it. Especially since categories like luge, curling, darts and gaelic football are listed.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Actually, none of the Elite XC or Affliction programming are listed as Martial Arts. I believe they are all listed as Sports Non -Event. For now I have two wishlists set up. One that covers Martial Arts (minus keywords that are found in my Season Passes) and one with EliteXC and Affliction as keywords with no category filter.


On Directv I set a wish list with Martial Arts and it picked up Elite XC: Champions of the Cage, Affliction: Banned, IFL, World Extreme Cagefighting, UFC 89 countdown, Fightzone presents, WEC Wreckage, Best Damn Pride Special 1, Elite XC, UFC Unleashed, WEC Greatest Knockouts, and ShoXC: Elite Challenger just to name a few.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> On Directv I set a wish list with Martial Arts and it picked up Elite XC: Champions of the Cage, Affliction: Banned, IFL, World Extreme Cagefighting, UFC 89 countdown, Fightzone presents, WEC Wreckage, Best Damn Pride Special 1, Elite XC, UFC Unleashed, WEC Greatest Knockouts, and ShoXC: Elite Challenger just to name a few.


I am on Comcast analog. With my wishlist for Martial Arts I get most of those programs, minus all EliteXC, ShoXC and Affliction. Those are categorized under Sports Non-Event or some other category. In addition to the above, I also get Mind Body and Kickin' Moves, Kickboxing (occasionally), TapouT, cartoons (occasionally), and various movies. I have keyword excluded IFL and Pride from that wishlist in addition to most of the other stuff.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

From a conversation started in another thread.


EvilMidniteBombr said:


> At least you've got hockey on the list. I am still waiting for MMA to be added.





orangeboy said:


> It's there.





EvilMidniteBombr said:


> It is? I got tired of looking for it months ago. When did they add it?





orangeboy said:


> I'm not sure when. I was browsing through and saw Mixed Martial Arts as a sub-category.





EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I swear I saw it once as well. Then went back a few days later and it was gone. I'll have to check my TiVo when I get home. Thanks.





EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I finally remembered to check and it's not there. It goes from Martial Arts to Motor something. Software ver 11.0c-01-2-652





orangeboy said:


> Taken just now:


Maybe it has to do with the cable provider or guide data for a particular area? Cause I swear it isn't on mine. I checked by going to an existing ARWL and looking through the sports categories and it's not there. I went to the live guide and filtered by sports and it's not there. I didn't start a Wish List from scratch or search just for that category. Maybe that's what I need to do.


----------

